# Platinum White HM dragon gened Bettas going to Auction!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wanted to let you all know that if anyone is attending the upcoming Reptile/Aquarium auction on Sunday May 27th at the Mastercard Centre
400 Kipling Ave, Etobicoke, I will have some Platinum White dragon gened HMs going in the Auction if not sold before.

Most of these are females, but I also have 1 pair of them available.

These are the offspring of this gorgeous male who passed away some months back. They will produce both the Platinum White color and the dragon gene when bred together. This Betta was one of the ONLY True Platinum White dragons I have ever seen and had the pleasure to own....he was truly *GORGEOUS!!!! *










Come on by and grab one of these unique HMs and carry on the legacy that this gorgeous Betta left behind.


----------

